# Water changes while breeding



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

This maybe a dumb question but this is my first attempt at breeding P's. I was wondering if your P's are showing signs of breeding ie. dark color, chewing at the gravel, being extremely aggressive towards others over territory. Should I Continue with my regular waterchanges? Or should I hold of till they lay eggs.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yes bigger and more frequent water changes. somehow it helps the outcome a lot more when trying to successfully breed. well in my experiences anyways


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

I should have included this is the first post. When doing waterchanges do you do a gravel vac???


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yea i use the gravel vac when my p's were breeding just be careful.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

cool thnaks for the info.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

no problem dude! good luck with everything and keep us posted. vote noodles for president


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

It's been a week, anything happen yet??


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> It's been a week, anything happen yet??


Havent seen any eggs yet. 1 of my five is really dark and always on 1 side of the tank. plays with the gravel a little. Haven't been home much this past week. Having 3 jobs is killing me.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yea when he's playing with the gravel he's setting up a spot for him and the misses to get it on :berry white playing in the background: haha they're gonna have sexual relations soon!


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

No0dles said:


> yea when he's playing with the gravel he's setting up a spot for him and the misses to get it on :berry white playing in the background: haha they're gonna have sexual relations soon!


Well im ready got A 10 and 20 sitting empty in the basement.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

empty as in cycled and ready for fry right? haha


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

No0dles said:


> empty as in cycled and ready for fry right? haha


yes


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

haha good sh*t! post some pics when your done! i just got another 55G up and ready for some P's dont know exactly what i wanna put in there this time!


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are some pics but they are older ones


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i meant of the fry and the mom and dad to be haha


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

No0dles said:


> i meant of the fry and the mom and dad to be haha


lol no fry yet. will tank some new pics of my tank tom.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

How old are you possible breeders?


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> How old are you possible breeders?


Around 1 1/2 years of age. I got them in oct. '07, they were the size of a nickel.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^

Awesome, how about some pics of the parents


----------

